# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  chia organica trillada

## Gesery

Buen dia, tenemos 100 toneladas de chia negra organica trillada.
procedencia Puno, certificado CAE.
Contacto Violeta Apaza 
981171553Temas similares: CHIA ORGANICA VENDO CHIA TRILLADA CHIA ORGANICA vendo 1300 tm de quinua blanca trillada  europa y 700 tm de quinua blanca organica VENDO CHIA ORGANICA

----------


## limp21

precio por kilo? y monto minimo de compra?

----------

